
Graphical depiction of ownership and borrowing in Rust - ingve
https://rufflewind.com/2017-02-15/rust-move-copy-borrow
======
sudeepj
Very cool! May be such visuals can be incorporated in the official
documentation.

Suggestion: could also cover closures (which would demonstrate the move
keyword also)

